
Full speed ahead for DeepMind's AI patent applications - DrHughes
http://ipkitten.blogspot.com/2019/01/full-speed-ahead-for-deepminds-ai.html
======
laurencea
Reading between the lines here, it seems that Deepmind is trying to get their
patents granted as quickly as possible. Which they'd only really want to do if
they were looking to sue someone?

